# Chael: "Anderson Silva has never fought a wrestler"



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

> "I'm a lot better; I was awfully sore after that match. I was sore for a long time. I had a number of stitches. I finally have those out and seem to be healing pretty good. I got back into practice this week."
> 
> "For me, anything can change. The landscape changes all the time. But currently if we were to ask Dana White what's going to happen, I'm going to take on the winner of Anderson and Maia. So I'm on standby."
> 
> ...


Looks like Chael's mouth is still running point in the Chael Sonnen Hype Machine. I'm honestly looking forward to this fight, not because of him, but because stylistically it could be great.

Source


----------



## unclehulka13 (Nov 17, 2008)

I recall this fight Anderson Silva had with Dan Henderson. Would he not be a wrestler?


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

the odds are going to be soo good to bet money on Sonnen if they fight. Sonnen might just have the wrestling to eek out a decision against Silva.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

I dont think anybody needs to defend Anderson but to say hes never fought a wrestler is really retarded. What was Hendo? A Bjj specialist? Chael has never fought a Striker like Silva. Chaels standup is weak, his punches are soft, and if he does get the fight to the ground, who says Silva cant work his way out? or submit him? Everybody says Silvas TDD is weak but the truth is, its been a long time since the Lutter fight (where his poor TDD showed) and im pretty sure hes been working on it almost everytime he trains. I really wish this fight was gonna happen instead of the Maia fight cause after Silva KOs Chael, he will fade away into obscurity again.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

unclehulka13 said:


> I recall this fight Anderson Silva had with Dan Henderson. Would he not be a wrestler?


I guess not, it's not like Hendo was very good or anything....


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I never heard somebody who spread out so many lies like Chael does^^ 

But this guy has a very legit chance here! And he has something wich is very powerful, this strong volition wich makes me even a little fan when he is inside that Cage.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

unclehulka13 said:


> I recall this fight Anderson Silva had with Dan Henderson. Would he not be a wrestler?


Dan Henderson is a muay thai fighter, apparently.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

I think Chael has a bigger chance than some people seem to think, but I give it to Silva.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

really!? Oh I guess he forgot a little someone named *Alexander Otsuka*!!!:confused05: who could forget their epic clash at Pride 22?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

unclehulka13 said:


> I recall this fight Anderson Silva had with Dan Henderson. Would he not be a wrestler?


Not really. He has great wrestling but he doesn't use it in MMA all that much. 

Sonnen, GSP, Lesnar, Velasquez are wrestlers. Guys thta will use their wrestling to win fights by decision. Has Henderson ever done that?

Edit since most people don't understand what I meant:

Henderson doesn't use his wrestling as his main key to win fights. Sonnen does and as such would provide a different challenge for Silva and makes the Henderson fight irrelevant when determining the outcome.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

D.P. said:


> Dan Henderson is a muay thai fighter, apparently.


I thought Jitz?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey Sonnen's plan is working. It is amazing to see how many people actually now give him a legit shot in this one. If Sonnen didn't have a mouth no one would care. It wouldn't be talked about and when the UFC made the fight everyone would say "why are they giving us another lopsided fight, why doesn't Anderson just move up to 205" But now everyone wants the fight and people who wouldnt have gave the fight 2 thoughts are now saying Sonnen has a decent shot. Amazing what hyping yourself up and creating contraversy does for a fighter. Really is.

Silva by 1st round annihilation.....if he chooses.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Not really. He has great wrestling but he doesn't use it in MMA all that much.
> 
> Sonnen, GSP, Lesnar, Velasquez are wrestlers. Guys thta will use their wrestling to win fights by decision. Has Henderson ever done that?


I truly hope your kidding........

If you are, well played, 

If you aren't


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## ipbod (Feb 24, 2010)

This interview was on MMA Live and Jon Anik did actually remind Sonnen that Silva fought Henderson, but didn't give him the opportunity to address his mistake.

Chael is definitely a tough matchup for Anderson if he's just going to continously shoot and look to control the fight on the ground. That said I expect Chael to be getting KOd or submitted, because he isn't good enough for the spider.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Not really. He has great wrestling but he doesn't use it in MMA all that much.
> 
> Sonnen, GSP, Lesnar, Velasquez are wrestlers. Guys thta will use their wrestling to win fights by decision. Has Henderson ever done that?


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

i think Chael Sonnen (R) just meant it in a way that he wont bother to try to stand and trade at all, he is going to make it 100% grappling match anytime they stand

It is also coming from Chael Sonnen (R) and who knows wtf he really means.

Or, as some of you suggest, Chael forgot his teammate and friend, Dan Henderson fought Anderson or he doesnt consider Dan to be a good wrestler :sarcastic12: pretty unlikely, Chael is just getting the hype he wants.


----------



## Belfort (Aug 4, 2009)

jcal said:


> I dont think anybody needs to defend Anderson but to say hes never fought a wrestler is really retarded. What was Hendo? A Bjj specialist? Chael has never fought a Striker like Silva. Chaels standup is weak, his punches are soft, and if he does get the fight to the ground, who says Silva cant work his way out? or submit him? Everybody says Silvas TDD is weak but the truth is, its been a long time since the Lutter fight (where his poor TDD showed) and im pretty sure hes been working on it almost everytime he trains. I really wish this fight was gonna happen instead of the Maia fight cause after Silva KOs Chael, he will fade away into obscurity again.


So true dude, repped.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> I truly hope your kidding........
> 
> If you are, well played,
> 
> If you aren't


Take away Henderson's olympic wrestling history and do you actually consider him a top notch wrestler in MMA? Do you consider him to be a guy that will go out and toss his opponent to the ground and then hold them down and pound on them till the round/fight is done? 

For the most part he uses his wrestling to keep matches standing. The only time he goes for takedowns is when he is usually in trouble standing up and needs the points. Then when he takes his opponents down he usually just lays in their guard.

Case in point, Henderson has takedowns in only 3 of his 5 UFC fights for a total of 9 takedowns. Those 3 fights were against Franklin, Silva and Rampage.

Against Franklin he did use his wrestling fairly well but but although he controlled Franklin from the top control for close to 5 minutes he only landed a couple good punches and a couple elbows that would have done any real damage. 

Against Silva he was somewhat effective in the first round with his only takedown but then we all know how that fight ended.

Against Rampage he had 4 takedowns while Rampage had 2 but Rampage also had a couple sweeps and probably spent as much time controlling Henderson on the ground as Henderson did. Is Rampage really that great of a wrestler in your minds?

In the UFC Henderson has 1 fight that his wrestling won him and that was the Franklin fight. Sonnen is a much different fighter, he uses his wrestling to win fights(all of them) and is effective at it. The only fighter to stop him was Maia who I think we can all agree on has some pretty slick BJJ. Henderson has wrestling skills but he hasn't implemented them like Sonnen has, in his defense he hasn't needed too though because of his better striking. If Henderson and Sonnen were to fight I bet you Sonnen would win it with his wrestling.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Take away Henderson's olympic wrestling history and do you actually consider him a top notch wrestler in MMA? Do you consider him to be a guy that will go out and toss his opponent to the ground and then hold them down and pound on them till the round/fight is done?
> 
> For the most part he uses his wrestling to keep matches standing. The only time he goes for takedowns is when he is usually in trouble standing up and needs the points. Then when he takes his opponents down he usually just lays in their guard.
> 
> ...


Are you aware that he fought in an origination called Pride FC? Please watch, and tell him Henderson never used his wrestling to win a decision.....


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Are you aware that he fought in an origination called Pride FC? Please watch, and tell him Henderson never used his wrestling to win a decision.....


Are you aware that this is actually the present and that we are talking about the UFC not Pride?

I don't care about what Henderson did in Pride. Just like I don't care about what Wanderlei, Cro Cop or Nogeuria did. I care about what they do these days. 

The UFC Henderson was not as good a wrestler as Sonnen is and as such we can/should take little from his fight with Silva when thinking how Sonnen would do.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow this is really a misinformed thread. Theoretically speaking lets throw Hendo's Olympic wrestling credentials out the window. In his fights he clinches, grapples and he takes people down. However he has KO ability so he likes to bang. This doesn't make him a wrestler? 

Chael is psyching himself out to trick himself into thinking he can win by apparently showing "no fear" and even worse by showing insolence. 

What has Chael done for the sport and who has he faced. He thinks cuz he barely won against Nate that he's on top now. He got lucky if you ask me. He almost got submitted, spent majority of the rounds in the top position, but was in worse shape than Nate. 

Chael I hope will be put into ultimate retirement soon.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Are you aware that this is actually the present and that we are talking about the UFC not Pride?
> 
> I don't care about what Henderson did in Pride. Just like I don't care about what Wanderlei, Cro Cop or Nogeuria did. I care about what they do these days.
> 
> The UFC Henderson was not as good a wrestler as Sonnen is and as such we can/should take little from his fight with Silva when thinking how Sonnen would do.


You sir......you.....you....I just......you......I.....you....

I never once said anything about Henderson being a better wrestler than anyone else, I said if you really think Henderson never used his wrestling to win a decision you are a ******* tool. I don't even like to insult people, but if you really think Dan never won a decision on his wrestling ability, you need to just stop posting right now. I'm sorry, I'm a huge Henderson fan, they didn't call him Decision Dan for nothing....


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> Wow this is really a misinformed thread. Theoretically speaking lets throw Hendo's Olympic wrestling credentials out the window. In his fights he clinches, grapples and he takes people down. However he has KO ability so he likes to bang. This doesn't make him a wrestler?


No it makes him an MMA fighter who has decent wrestling but usually doesn't use it unless he needs to(which was my point from the beginning). In his fight with Silva he wasn't pushing for the takedown and was content to try and strike with Silva and got rocked and then finished on the ground. If Hendo would actually use his wrestling as his key fighting method he may have had a chance against Silva...


----------



## jmacjer (Mar 23, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Wow this is really a misinformed thread. Theoretically speaking lets throw Hendo's Olympic wrestling credentials out the window. In his fights he clinches, grapples and he takes people down. However he has KO ability so he likes to bang. This doesn't make him a wrestler?
> 
> Chael is psyching himself out to trick himself into thinking he can win by apparently showing "no fear" and even worse by showing insolence.
> 
> ...


-Arguably Chael has faced tougher competition than Nate. 

-He didn't "barely win", it was one-sided. Yes Nate had a good submission attempt, and yes he landed an elbow from the bottom that cut Chael. But for the other 13 minutes Nate was getting shat on.

-Thirdly, watch the fight again. I bet you Nate had the bigger bruises in the am.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> You sir......you.....you....I just......you......I.....you....
> 
> I never once said anything about Henderson being a better wrestler than anyone else, I said if you really think Henderson never used his wrestling to win a decision you are a ******* tool. I don't even like to insult people, but if you really think Dan never won a decision on his wrestling ability, you need to just stop posting right now. I'm sorry, I'm a huge Henderson fan, they didn't call him Decision Dan for nothing....


My first post wasn't in depth enough for you to understand what I actually mean.

Yes Henderson has/does win lots of decisions and some of those have been due to his wrestling ability. He doesn't usually(as of late anyways) win fights using his wrestling as his primary weapon. He is a rounded enough of a fighter that he is willing to stand up with guys and doesn't push his wrestling like he probably should. You just can't say that Silva has faced a wrestler like Sonnen and then bring up Henderson who actually showed that a wrestler if they stick to their wrestling can provide some problems for Silva.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

420atalon said:


> My first post wasn't in depth enough for you to understand what I actually mean.
> 
> Yes Henderson has/does win lots of decisions and some of those have been due to his wrestling ability. He doesn't usually(as of late anyways) win fights using his wrestling as his primary weapon. He is a rounded enough of a fighter that he is willing to stand up with guys and doesn't push his wrestling like he probably should. You just can't say that Silva has faced a wrestler like Sonnen and then bring up Henderson who actually showed that a wrestler if they stick to their wrestling can provide some problems for Silva.


I'd like to respectfully disagree. I think he's been using his wrestling to win fights all along, and the fights that he's lost have been similar. While it may be easy to forget about every fight he's had before Bisping, let's not forget that this wrestling you claim he doesn't use to decision out his opponents, is exactly how he won his fight against Rich Franklin. He tried to do it to Rampage, and even tried to do it against Anderson Silva.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Servatose said:


> I'd like to respectfully disagree. I think he's been using his wrestling to win fights all along, and the fights that he's lost have been similar. While it may be easy to forget about every fight he's had before Bisping, let's not forget that this wrestling you claim he doesn't use to decision out his opponents, is exactly how he won his fight against Rich Franklin. He tried to do it to Rampage, and even tried to do it against Anderson Silva.


And only done it successfully once as I brought up in one of my recent posts http://www.mmaforum.com/1124999-post19.html

Maybe I am going about this the wrong way.

Do you guys honestly believe that Sonnen would decide to strike with Silva like Henderson did or that he would try to do something other then wrestle? 

Because Henderson's wrestling(as well as other past Silva challengers) did prove to be somewhat effective against Silva but his willingness to keep the fight standing lost him that fight. Sonnen brings what Henderson brings but with a lot more desire to get the fight to the ground and keep it there.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

420atalon said:


> No it makes him an MMA fighter who has decent wrestling but usually doesn't use it unless he needs to(which was my point from the beginning). In his fight with Silva he wasn't pushing for the takedown and was content to try and strike with Silva and got rocked and then finished on the ground. If Hendo would actually use his wrestling as his key fighting method he may have had a chance against Silva...


:confused03:

Henderson attempted a takedown on many occasions, he was stuffed a couple of times, suceeded in one, was stuffed in second round, than got knocked down and submitted.

At no point in watching that fight did I think that he was trying to strike with Silva. Sure he may not have gone Kenny Florian with his takedown attempts, but that's probably because that doesn't work and wastes energy.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Not really. He has great wrestling but he doesn't use it in MMA all that much.
> 
> Sonnen, GSP, Lesnar, Velasquez are wrestlers. Guys thta will use their wrestling to win fights by decision. Has Henderson ever done that?
> 
> ...


This is wrong on many levels. Henderson is known for using his wrestling to win fights by decision... you should educate yourself and watch some older fights.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Silva wins...:confused05:Nuff said...


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

Ummm...

The guys in the back know Dan Henderson isn't a wrestler, that's what counts.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Mjr said:


> Ummm...
> 
> The guys in the back know Dan Henderson isn't a wrestler, that's what counts.


 
LMAO....:thumb02:


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

unclehulka13 said:


> I recall this fight Anderson Silva had with Dan Henderson. Would he not be a wrestler?


Exactly what I was thinking.

Sonnen knows he has to get attention, he's doing a great job at it too. Even if he comes off like an idiot.

Props to him.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> You sir......you.....you....I just......you......I.....you....
> 
> I never once said anything about Henderson being a better wrestler than anyone else, I said if you really think Henderson never used his wrestling to win a decision *you are a ******* tool*. I don't even like to insult people, but if you really think Dan never won a decision on his wrestling ability, you need to just stop posting right now. I'm sorry, I'm a huge Henderson fan, they didn't call him Decision Dan for nothing....


Ay, these new rules on profanity are something serious.

Watch for those infractions, haha.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Well then he has never lost to a wrestler, point for The best in MMA :sarcastic03: But I see your angle a wrestler has a better chance against Silva but there is a reason why GSP is hanging with his homies at WW. P.S. George Mason looks like a good bet at home vs Northeastern tomorrow for college BB bettors 9AM PST.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

420atalon said:


> No it makes him an MMA fighter who has decent wrestling but usually doesn't use it unless he needs to(which was my point from the beginning). In his fight with Silva he wasn't pushing for the takedown and was content to try and strike with Silva and got rocked and then finished on the ground. If Hendo would actually use his wrestling as his key fighting method he may have had a chance against Silva...


I know lets completely ignore the first round of the Silva fight where Henderson worked for the take down, got it and controlled Silva on the ground. But nah, Hendo aint no wrestler. Hendo uses wrestling to win the majority of all of his fights, do some research man.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

i thought Hendo specialized in Retard strength and big right hands??


----------



## MILFHunter947 (Jan 30, 2010)

So i guess hendo is a bjj specialist whose been training in shotokan karate and been training at the chute box academy his whole life ..………? -_-

chael needs to at least know what hes talking before he says shit like "hes never fought a wrestler" thats just ignorant

at least when frank mir talks shit, hes actually saying the truth i.e talking about kongos ground game (i dont like mir btw)

and lastly, im not convinced that chael is that trash talker type of person , i think that he feels like he has to do it in order to be more exposed in the mw division, but im not sold on him being the trashtalker/fight hyper type of guy, hence why hes so bad at it


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

MILFHunter947 said:


> *So i guess hendo is a bjj specialist whose been training in shotokan karate and been training at the chute box academy his whole life ..………? -_-
> *
> chael needs to at least know what hes talking before he says shit like "hes never fought a wrestler" thats just ignorant
> 
> ...


lol :thumb02:


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

its funny the ppl who are coming in here thinking Chael doesnt know wtf he is talking about or who Dan Henderson is.... playing you ppl like a fiddle.

Chael has trained with Dan for years and years.... im sure he was unaware Dan was a wrestler tho.:sarcastic12:


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

alizio said:


> its funny the ppl who are coming in here thinking Chael doesnt know wtf he is talking about or who Dan Henderson is.... playing you ppl like a fiddle.
> 
> *Chael has trained with Dan for years and years.... im sure he was unaware Dan was a wrestler tho.*


what would make him be unaware of dan being a wrestler?


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Ground'N'Pound5 said:


> what would make him be unaware of dan being a wrestler?


 sorry, i was being sarcastic, ill edit and add the :sarcastic12:

Couture, Lindland, Hendo and Chael Sonnen (R) have been training together for a very long time (Randy did leave Quest to start Extreme Couture obv). They are all elite wrestlers. Obv he knows Hendo is a wrestler.

If you ask those guys they say Chael is the best wrestler outta all of them.

Chael is just messing around here, getting ppl going. He is well aware of Hendo, believe me.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

alizio said:


> sorry, i was being sarcastic, ill edit and add the :sarcastic12:
> 
> Couture, Lindland, Hendo and Chael Sonnen (R) have been training together for a very long time (Randy did leave Quest to start Extreme Couture obv). They are all elite wrestlers. Obv he knows Hendo is a wrestler.
> 
> ...


lol its alright dude

lol i didnt realize you were kidding sorry bout that


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

alizio said:


> sorry, i was being sarcastic, ill edit and add the :sarcastic12:
> 
> Couture, Lindland, Hendo and Chael Sonnen (R) have been training together for a very long time (Randy did leave Quest to start Extreme Couture obv). They are all elite wrestlers. Obv he knows Hendo is a wrestler.
> 
> ...


we don't get along alizio but you speak the truth 
no one seems to get how good a wrestler chael is


----------



## ipbod (Feb 24, 2010)

And doesn't Chael actually train at Team Quest? :confused03:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Hey Sonnen's plan is working. It is amazing to see how many people actually now give him a legit shot in this one. If Sonnen didn't have a mouth no one would care. It wouldn't be talked about and when the UFC made the fight everyone would say "why are they giving us another lopsided fight, why doesn't Anderson just move up to 205" But now everyone wants the fight and people who wouldnt have gave the fight 2 thoughts are now saying Sonnen has a decent shot. Amazing what hyping yourself up and creating contraversy does for a fighter. Really is.
> 
> Silva by 1st round annihilation.....if he chooses.


lol my friend, didn't you saw his recent fight against the number two (actually number one) contender?? 

This guy ran over Nate for 15 min straight! He proved everybody wrong in this fight and damn he deserves all the Respect in the world for this performance. I don't like him either, but he deserves his titel shot and all the respect he can get.



ipbod said:


> And doesn't Chael actually train at Team Quest? :confused03:


He does, with Hendo and Lindland!


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gG0v1ZVxItg&feature=related

haha such ignorance


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

I actually think Sonnen makes a good point though not technically true as pointed out. Even so, Anderson has faced only two wrestlers in his career - Henderson and Otsuka.

Henderson was giving Anderson tons of problems, till he _stopped being a wrestler_ and turned into some wannabe striker with an overrated overhand right that puts some bums to sleep. Anderson isn't a bum on his feet.

Otsuka shouldn't even really count, the guy's a total can and I don't know if he even has any real wrestling creds besides fake pro wrestling. 

So while Sonnen sounds like a complete douchebag, he makes a very good point. His style is the only style that has been shown to give Anderson problems, and unlike Henderson he sticks to it. Maia is just more cannon fodder for Anderson.


----------



## TheBadGuy (Dec 30, 2009)

Rusko said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gG0v1ZVxItg&feature=related
> 
> haha such ignorance


What did i just hear? He said that he is a republican and because of that he will not spread his legs when other guy is between them? Okay but its okay to him to be between other mans spreaded legs?:confused03: He was between Nates Legs 15 minutes and only Nate is gay right? 

This guy is an idiot.


----------



## ipbod (Feb 24, 2010)

TheBadGuy said:


> What did i just hear? He said that he is a republican and because of that he will not spread his legs when other guy is between them? Okay but its okay to him to be between other mans spreaded legs?:confused03: He was between Nates Legs 15 minutes and only Nate is gay right?
> 
> This guy is an idiot.


He must be joking, surely?


----------



## TheBadGuy (Dec 30, 2009)

ipbod said:


> He must be joking, surely?


I sure hope so. I just cant cheer for this guy anymore if he's serious.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

alizio said:


> sorry, i was being sarcastic, ill edit and add the :sarcastic12:
> 
> Couture, Lindland, Hendo and Chael Sonnen (R) have been training together for a very long time (Randy did leave Quest to start Extreme Couture obv). They are all elite wrestlers. Obv he knows Hendo is a wrestler.
> 
> ...


I don't think any of us are arguing whether or not Chael knows who Henderson is. That's rather irrelevant. All we're saying is that Silva has fought a wrestler before.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

why do we care about what this guy has to say? 10 times out of 10 there will be something dumb mixed in.......silva never fought a wrestler......oh i see what he meant! he meant silva never faced a fighter who used his wrestling to win fights:sarcastic12: that clears things up.....i cant wait for this guy to take silva down and get subbed just like he did vs mia. im betting that happens-he beat marquart and okami-guys who dont have much to offer off thier backs i expect silva to be a much different story.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Silva has never faced someone as fast as Chael Sonnen.

Sonnen is the fastest white man alive. He's going to run Silva out of his neighborhood. Anderson will go trade in the pink shirts for business attire afterwards.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> lol my friend, didn't you saw his recent fight against the number two (actually number one) contender??
> 
> This guy ran over Nate for 15 min straight! He proved everybody wrong in this fight and damn he deserves all the Respect in the world for this performance. I don't like him either, but he deserves his titel shot and all the respect he can get.
> 
> ...


Did you not see what Silva did to Marquardt? Did you not see what Silva did to Hendo who in my opinion is a better 185er than Marquardt or Sonnen. Shogun got worked by Forrest, so what? Just saying Sonnen's plan is working. Without his mouth far fewer people would care about this fight or give him a legit shot.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Did you see what Chael did to Okami?


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

did you see what chael did to maia er......

see we can do this back and forth all day-there is a reason okami did not get a title shot after all that time lol


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

The point I was trying to make is that Okami beat Silva, while Chael dominated him.

2 can play that game.

Let's be honest, Silva hasn't faced a grinder like Chael in the UFC yet. Forrest is a grinder, but the guy's wrestling sort of sucks, and his striking is just slow. Silva hasn't faced a grinder wrestler yet.

Henderson likes to play striker these days, and Chael is way more relentless with his takedowns (Plus, he doesn't have to clinch like Hendo does).


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

really okami beat silva.....oh yea he did.......by dq. Okami beat silva alright, not to mention chael beat okami who had average wrestling and of course bad standup.


----------



## TheBadGuy (Dec 30, 2009)

Damone said:


> The point I was trying to make is that Okami beat Silva, while Chael dominated him.
> 
> 2 can play that game.
> 
> ...


Using your logic: Thales Leites should dominate Silva becasue Leites > Marquardt > Maia > Sonnen > Okami > Silva :confused02:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

TheBadGuy said:


> Using your logic: Thales Leites should dominate Silva becasue Leites > Marquardt > Maia > Sonnen > Okami > Silva :confused02:


If you're gonna use MMA math, at least use a match in which Leites didn't get his ass whupped and took home a SPLIT decision after TWO point deductions. For all practical purposes that's a loss and a half for Leites.


----------



## TheBadGuy (Dec 30, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> If you're gonna use MMA math, at least use a match in which Leites didn't get his ass whupped and took home a SPLIT decision after TWO point deductions. For all practical purposes that's a loss and a half for Leites.


But the guy said that Okami did beat Silva. It is almost the same thing IMO. He's MMA math would go Sonnen > Okami > Silva.

The whole point in my last post was that, that kind of speculation is bullsh*t.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

Terry Martin > Sonnen > Okami > Silva


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

TheBadGuy said:


> Using your logic: Thales Leites should dominate Silva becasue Leites > Marquardt > Maia > Sonnen > Okami > Silva :confused02:


Good lord, you're dense.

I was playing the same game the other guy was (Listing who destroyed who). I already described the fight match-up afterwards. Re-read my post.


----------



## TheBadGuy (Dec 30, 2009)

Damone said:


> Good lord, you're dense.
> 
> I was playing the same game the other guy was (Listing who destroyed who). I already described the fight match-up afterwards. Re-read my post.


Oh right... My bad (leaves quietly)


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

the point is chael has a punchers chance (if he has the guts to throw one). silva by attempted murder, first round.


----------



## TheBadGuy (Dec 30, 2009)

^^ Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Huh, looks like Chael's trying to win the Tito Ortiz award for talking shit and attention whoring.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

morninglightmt said:


> Terry Martin > Sonnen > Okami > Silva


lol.

Butterbean > 'Cabbage' Correira > Jason Lambert > Terry Martin > Sonnen > Okami > Silva.

Who'd thought that Butterbean was better than Silva? well here's the proof.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I never heard somebody who spread out so many lies like Chael does.


^^^This is the truth to the 10th degree. No one in the world seems to be as big of a fan of Chael as he is himself. 

(I didn't quote the rest cuz I didn't agree with it, sorry dude)


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

I cant wait until Silva knocks this chump out, talk about flavor of the month if you plan on beating Silva your gonna need alot more than just wrestling, hes far too one dimensional for Silva, then hopefully we can see that Butterbean fight


----------



## adobostreak (Apr 8, 2007)

sadly, i have to agree with chael


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

DJ Syko said:


> lol.
> 
> Butterbean > 'Cabbage' Correira > Jason Lambert > Terry Martin > Sonnen > Okami > Silva.
> 
> Who'd thought that Butterbean was better than Silva? well here's the proof.


pat smith > butterbean >'cabbage' correira > jason lambert > terry martin > sonnen > okami > silva


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

adobostreak said:


> sadly, i have to agree with chael


sadly chael talks alot of shit, but fact of the matter is forrest griffin whooped chael. What did forrest do to anderson? Pretty such dan henderson is a better wrestler than Chael by a mile.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I can't wait for him to get submitted. That's all.

I must admit though, the more he shit talks his own teammate is quite histarical in his poor attempt at trash talk.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

You can thank Brock for ushering in a new era in the UFC...



aerius said:


> Huh, looks like Chael's trying to win the Tito Ortiz award for talking shit and attention whoring.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Not just trash talking, but bad trash talking. Seriously, it's terrible. ANYONE could do this shit. All you have to do is take something credible, and say the opposite of what it is. No art to it, no creativity, just a douche bag.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

interesting


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

joe davola said:


> pat smith > butterbean >'cabbage' correira > jason lambert > terry martin > sonnen > okami > silva


silva > griffen > ortiz > shamrock > pat smith > butterbean >'cabbage' correira > jason lambert > terry martin > sonnen > okami > silva :angry04:


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 14, 2009)

Chael is just being Chael. Cocky confident SOB that believes no other wrestler _exists in his world_ (including Hendo) thats worth mentioning. He is playing the mind game with Silva. 

I had the pleasure speaking with Chael and Matt Lindland during my SMWW course weekly internet chat after his fight with Nate. He went on and on about his lengthy wrestling pedigree and how Nate has never fought a wrestler like him as well. 

He is riding high with his recent win and very motivated and confident. Any thing could happen if he were to fight Silva. More than likly though Silva takes this with early stoppage


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

It's not really "mind games" when Silva is probably laughing at the guy for dissing his own teammate.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

morninglightmt said:


> silva > griffen > ortiz > shamrock > pat smith > butterbean >'cabbage' correira > jason lambert > terry martin > sonnen > okami > silva :angry04:



I really freakin hale these things. You can't compare the Silva who pulverized Griffin with a jab, to the one who got tapped out by Okami. Those fights were what a decade+ apart. How many fighters don't change in a decade? I guarantee if Silva fouhgt Okami again, he'd knock him out in one round.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Squirrelfighter said:


> I really freakin hale these things. You can't compare the Silva who pulverized Griffin with a jab, to the one who got tapped out by Okami. Those fights were what a decade+ apart. H*ow many fighters don't change in a decade? I guarantee if Silva fouhgt Okami again, he'd knock him out in one round.*


He already did . Whatever you're smokin, I want some... Okami never tapped him out, he got knocked out with an illegal kick and got a cheap DQ. Oh and a decade is 10 years, not 3. Anderson's entire career actually falls short of a decade.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> He already did . Whatever you're smokin, I want some... Okami never tapped him out, he got knocked out with an illegal kick and got a cheap DQ. Oh and a decade is 10 years, not 3. Anderson's entire career actually falls short of a decade.


Note the sig...shit happens.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> *I never heard somebody who spread out so many lies like Chael does*^^


It goes hand in hand with his political aspirations, seriously.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

One dominant win over a mid-tier fighter and Chael is the second coming. Him and Mir are head to head for the most turds dropping out their mouths.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I lol at Chael I think when he 1st got to the UFC...wow, the guy talks now more than ever, he has figured it out finally, I fully expect him to get on his knees and beg Dana for a title shot a la GSP.....had Dana not given the go already....


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I really hope Sonnen keeps this up, we haven't really seen a PO'ed Anderson fight yet. It might end up being an epic fight. I would rather see this fight than the Maia fight for sure.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

*peeks in* Yep, I still think he's a douche and a moron. 

We are all now dumber for having read that. May God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

So did I miss something... I thought Anderson said he wouldn't fight Maia. And after what Nate did to him i really don't want to see him even try to stand with Anderson. Seems like a really bad matchup


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

systemdnb said:


> So did I miss something... I thought Anderson said he wouldn't fight Maia. And after what Nate did to him i really don't want to see him even try to stand with Anderson. Seems like a really bad matchup


 
Chael gets the winner of Anderson vs Maia....


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

So all that talk from Silva was nonsense? Is the fight confirmed?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

systemdnb said:


> So all that talk from Silva was nonsense? Is the fight confirmed?


What talk???:confused02:


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> What talk???:confused02:


Nevermind... I saw it is UFC 112. should've done my research. 

I don't have any documentation... But I could have swore I have heard or read something to the affect that he won't fight Maia or Machida. He's corners Maia sometime correct?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

systemdnb said:


> Nevermind... I saw it is UFC 112. should've done my research.
> 
> I don't have any documentation... But I could have swore I have heard or read something to the affect that he won't fight Maia or Machida. He's corners Maia sometime correct?


 
No worries man, all I know of in terms of Silva not wanting to fight is in regards to Machida, they are not going to fight period!!! I really believe they wont, Machida's father has said they need to to now(not for money for Honor) but Machida on video said he wouldn't fight Anderson for 5 million dollars so....unless Dana is gonna dig deep those 2 will not be fighting.....I believe Silva has been in Lyoto's corner before....


Maia has mad skills this is an old article but......it names who i also believe are some of the best grappler's, Lutter with the right conditioning i think could have beaten Anderson, one think for sure is if he does get beat it most likely will be on the ground and Maia has a good shot at that....

http://www.mylifeinwriting.com/2008/11/demian-maia-vs-anderson-silva/


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Someone should tell Dan Henderson, because either he's not a wrestler or he never fought Anderson Silva.

If he's not a wrestler, someone should tell the U.S. Olympic Team, because they sent him to the Olympics twice. That's got to be a horribly embarrassing mistake.

If he never fought Anderson Silva, then I guess he's still the Pride welterweight* champion. Congrats to Henderson, then.



*I inserted the asterisk for the inevitable pain in the ass who's going to whine that it's not a "welterweight title." Yes, it is. The 83.5kg title in Pride was the "welterweight title" and 92kg title was listed as the "middleweight title."


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

IronMan said:


> Someone should tell Dan Henderson, because either he's not a wrestler or he never fought Anderson Silva.
> 
> If he's not a wrestler, someone should tell the U.S. Olympic Team, because they sent him to the Olympics twice. That's got to be a horribly embarrassing mistake.
> 
> ...


You just didn't understand Chael's statement. Anderson has never fought a "real" wrestler, like master-chief Chael. Yeah, the guy is an idiot.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

IronMan said:


> Someone should tell Dan Henderson, because either he's not a wrestler or he never fought Anderson Silva.
> 
> If he's not a wrestler, someone should tell the U.S. Olympic Team, because they sent him to the Olympics twice. That's got to be a horribly embarrassing mistake.
> 
> ...


The US Olympic team is all Media Hype, the guys in the back know Dan Henderson's not a wrestler.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> The US Olympic team is all Media Hype, the guys in the back know Dan Henderson's not a wrestler.


LOL, that was good.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

unclehulka13 said:


> I recall this fight Anderson Silva had with Dan Henderson. Would he not be a wrestler?


I believe he made the US Olympic team.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Hellboy said:


> I believe he made the US Olympic team.


He compete in the Olympics twice: '92 and '96.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

IronMan said:


> He compete in the Olympics twice: '92 and '96.


So he made the US Olympic team then ? :confused02:


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Hellboy said:


> So he made the US Olympic team then ? :confused02:


Yes he did.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

again, all u funny guys should write a letter to Chael and educate him on Dan Henderson.... the same guy he has trained with for over 10 years.... im sure he was unaware of his skills or his wrestling pedigree.

Chael likely knew Dan Henderson was a great wrestler before any of you knew who Dan Henderson was.

Chael is obvious troll is obvious

its over alot of ppls heads what he really means??


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I think he means a FREESTYLE wrestler. Dan was more of a greco/clinch wrestler while Chael is a wrestler that shoots and goes for a takedown.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

AlphaDawg said:


> I think he means a FREESTYLE wrestler. Dan was more of a greco/clinch wrestler while Chael is a wrestler that shoots and goes for a takedown.


That'd be great, if it were true.

Chael is a Greco-Roman wrestler. Does he shoot more than Dan? Sure. But he's primarily a clinch guy, too, and his competitive background (both as an Olympic alternate and as a two time University national champion) is Greco-Roman.

Dan doesn't hold people down for an entire fight. He likes to throw bombs. Chael lacks the top game and the clinch game that Henderson has. I'm sure Chael can get Anderson to the mat, but what's he going to do when he gets there. Is he going to sit in Anderson's guard for 25 minutes?

We know that Chael can be submitted. Seven of his ten losses are by submission. When he goes to the mat with solid Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu blackbelts, he loses. It happened against Horn, against Babalu, against Filho. Sometimes he defends himself effectively on the mat, but he can't do it for twenty-five minutes without making a mistake. He's not that good on the top.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

IronMan said:


> That'd be great, if it were true.


I didn't state fact, I stated my opinion on what I THOUGHT Chael meant. What exactly wasn't true?


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

AlphaDawg said:


> I didn't state fact, I stated my opinion on what I THOUGHT Chael meant. What exactly wasn't true?


It's not true that Chael is more of a takedown artist than Henderson. Both come out of Greco-Roman, clinch-based backgrounds.

You said that Chael might have meant "Anderson has never fought a *freestyle* wrestler." That would be valid. It would make sense. Except, Chael's not a freestyle wrestler. But I wasn't saying that your opinion was false.

My statement was with regards to your second sentence:



> Dan was more of a greco/clinch wrestler while Chael is a wrestler that shoots and goes for a takedown.


Well, that's not true. Both take shots, but are primarily Greco-Roman wrestlers. They're backgrounds are almost exactly the same, with Chael having a little more collegiate experience and Henderson having a little more Olympic experience.

I don't have a problem with the interpretation, generally. Anderson hasn't fought a serious freestyle wrestler, but (frankly) there aren't any serious freestyle wrestlers in the upper echelon of the division. The problem is, Chael Sonnen not being a freestyle wrestler, that interpretation doesn't seem valid coming from Chael.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

IronMan said:


> It's not true that Chael is more of a takedown artist than Henderson. Both come out of Greco-Roman, clinch-based backgrounds.
> 
> You said that Chael might have meant "Anderson has never fought a *freestyle* wrestler." That would be valid. It would make sense. Except, Chael's not a freestyle wrestler. But I wasn't saying that your opinion was false.
> 
> ...


 
The teacher is in the building, how did you not win best debater??? We know your most knowledgable....


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> The teacher is in the building, how did you not win best debater??? We know your most knowledgable....


I don't debate as much as I used to.

Part of that is I spend so much time being opinionated in front of my keyboard for money (even though I don't get paid very much) it's hard to argue about MMA recreationally, too.

It went to a good debater, so no sweat.

And there are worst things than being most knowledgeable.


----------

